# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Φουσκωμένη θηλυκή καρδερίνα

## amastro

Καιρό είχαμε να γράψουμε εδώ  :Mad0039: 

Θηλυκό του '17 που βρήκα φουσκωμένο σήμερα το απόγευμα.
Το πουλάκι είναι αρκετά αδυνατισμένο.
Το εντεράκι από αριστερά και διαγώνια προς τα κάτω όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία,
με το μάτι φαίνεται κάπως λίγο πιο έντονο. Σαν να ξεγελάει η φωτο.

----------


## jk21

Nαι Ανδρεα ξεκινα να διογκώνεται , όπως και το συκωτι . Η καρινα ακομα είναι σε καλο επιπεδο 



Υποθετω θα το εχεις ηδη μεσα ΄. Λαμπα θερμότητας εχεις;


Γνωμη μου είναι baytril 0.2 ml ή esb3 στη μυτη του κουταλιου στα 100 ml της ποτίστρας
(βαλε και almora αν εχεις ή και ultra levure ) 




 και σταγονα gentamicina ή augmentin 250 mg ή baytril  αδιάλυτα στο στομα αμεσα τωρα και απ αυριο θα δουμε αναλογα με το τι εχεις από αυτά και πως θα είναι το πουλακι

----------


## amastro

Baytril και esb είχα ήδη στο νερό από το απόγευμα, μαζί με almora.
Πριν μια ωρίτσα περίπου έδωσα augmentin στο στόμα.
Έχω αερόθερμο σε κάποια απόσταση που δουλεύει σε χαμηλή σκάλα. 
Εννοείται ότι το έχω μέσα από το απόγευμα.

----------


## jk21

Θες να πεταχτείς να σου δωσω τη λαμπα  ; για να μεινει και ολη τη νυχτα

----------


## jk21

Παντως μικροβιο πρεπει να είναι .Δες κατω την κουτσουλια που δεν εχει εικονα διαρροιας , τουλάχιστον μεχρι στιγμης .Το ουρικο οξυ (λευκο στερεο μερος ) είναι όμως αυξημενο και ισως δειχνει ότι τα νεφρα και το συκωτι εχουν επηρεαστεί

----------


## amastro

Αύριο το απόγευμα, θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο και αν είσαι εύκαιρος, θα περάσω για τη λάμπα.
Ας τη βγάλει σήμερα με το αερόθερμο.

----------


## jk21

Αν χρειαστεί και είναι καποιος στο σπιτι και νωρις το μεσημερι , μπορω να πεταχτω .Ισως και σε καποιο κενο πιο νωρις

----------


## amastro

Μην τρέχεις. Θα περάσω εγώ.

----------


## IscarioTis

Κ.Αντρεα ολα καλα?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Πολύ χειρότερα από χθες. Έντονη η καρίνα, ελάχιστο το φαγητό.Δεν μας βλέπω...

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν θελω τετοια θετικες σκεψεις παρακαλω πολυ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι, να τα καταφερετε.Ευχομαι, το καλυτερο.

----------


## amastro

Δύσκολα...
Δεν έχει πια δύναμη.
Το μόνο που έφαγε και σήμερα ήταν λίγο αυγό.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα η καρινα είναι πιο εντονη 

Το ότι εξασθενεί και δεν τρωει είναι επισης αρνητικα 

Το συκωτι όμως εχει υποχωρησει 

Θελω να δεις αν όταν την κρατας κινειται δεξια μπαλακι .Το εντερο μαλλον είναι αλλα ετσι όπως είναι διογκωμενο στη μεση , σε μπερδευει λιγο και υποψιαζει για << μπαλακι >> από megabacteria

----------


## amastro

Το έντερο είναι Δημήτρη. Το πρόσεξα όσο το είχα στο χέρι.
Απλά "φαλτσάρει" η φωτογραφία.

----------


## jk21

Αυτη τη στιγμη τα πραγματα δεν δειχνουν αισιοδοξα αλλα αυτη η εξαφανιση στη διογκωση του συκωτιου , μου αφηνει μια μικρη ελπιδα ... Αν αντεξει και αυριο και κυριως αν το δεις να αρχιζει να τρωει , τοτε θα μπορουμε να ειμαστε βεβαια αισιοδοξοι

----------


## dikai

> Το έντερο είναι Δημήτρη. Το πρόσεξα όσο το είχα στο χέρι.
> Απλά "φαλτσάρει" η φωτογραφία.


Ανδρέα τι έγινε;

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Αντέχει ακόμα!!
Βέβαια είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση.
Έφαγε μόνο αυγό και ελάχιστο σπασμένο καναβούρι.
Ίσα που του έδωσα τις σταγόνες και το έβαλα πίσω στο κλουβί.
Σήμερα παρέλαβα και την κεραμική λάμπα.
Θα τη βάλω να δουλέψει μπας και βοηθήσει.

----------


## amastro

Πήγε και κούρνιασε σε άλλη πατήθρα από αυτή που προτιμούσε τόσες μέρες,
για να είναι πιο κοντά στη λάμπα.

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν ξερω τι εχεις δοσει μεχρι τωρα Αντρεα,επειδη ειχα ενα περιστατικο και ακομα δηλαδη το εχω,εδωσα εσβ νερο οπως κι εσυ μπαιτριλ και augmentin στο στομα και δεν ειδα διαφορα στο διημερο,εβαλα δοξικυκλινη στο νερο και ειδα το πουλακι α συνερχεται.Νταξει θα μου πεις το γεμιζω με αντιβιωσεις αλλα οταν το πουλι δεν συνερχεται που ολοι ξερουμε που καταληγει κατι τετοιο το να δοκιμαζουμε αντιβιωσεις ειναι το μονο που μπορουμε να κανουμε για να χτυπησουμε το μικροβιο.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα εχω vibramycin ή micoresp που περιεχουν την ουσια αν χρειαστεις . Αν αλλαξεις κατι , θα σου ελεγα το baytril που ειχες δωσει εξ αρχης 


Φιλιππα ποσες μερες ειχες δωσει baytril , augmentin πριν ξεκινησεις δοξυκυκλινη ;  πως ειχε εξελιχθει σε εικονα μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη ; εχεις σταματησει αυτα τα φαρμακα τωρα;  με την εναρξη της δοξυκυκλινης σε ποσο διαστημα ειχες μετα εμφανη αποτελεσμα; επειδη μαλλον εξελισσεται , ποσες μερες εχεις συμπληρωσει με δοξυκυκλινη ; αν εχεις φωτογραφικο υλικο της εξελιξης (δεν νομιζω αλλα λεω μηπως ) ή θες εστω να ανοιξεις θεμα απ τωρα και μπρος να βλεπαμε την εξελιξη , θα ηταν χρησιμο

----------


## amastro

Δημήτρη, έχω κοντά στο σπίτι pet shop και έχει tabernil doxiciclina. Μόλις τους πήρα τηλέφωνο.
Μπορώ να το πάρω στο σχόλασμα και να δώσω το απόγευμα. 
Δέν κάνει;

----------


## Nenkeren

Εγω της ταμπερνιλ εδωσα.Η κλινικη εικονα της κοιλιας ηταν συγκεκριμενη,καθολου πρηξιμο ελαφρια κοκκινιλα ροζ προς κοκκινο,με καθημερινη επειδηνωση της καρινας και της διαθεσης.Μπαιτριλ augmentin εδινα συνδιαστικα 2 μιση μερες,εβαλα το απογευμα δοξικλινη στο νερο και το απογευμα της επομενης ειδα καλυτερευση.

Και ο λογος που μιλαω για την αμεση αλλαγη συμπεριφορας ειναι γιατι ειτε η μπαιτριλ πιασει ειτε η agumentin μεσα στη μερα βλεπω διαφορα δηλαδη δεν νιωθω οτι θελουν μερες για να δρασουν.παντως δεν σταματησα να τις δινω και αυτες για σιγουρια.

----------


## jk21

η μια μερα διαφορα , δειχνει ότι πραγματι μπορει να ειχε σχεση . Η αλλαγη μεσα στην ημερα είναι σπανια αλλα συμβαινει .Όμως συνηθως απλα δεν υπαρχει επιδεινωση όταν δινουμε μια αγωγη κα τα αποτελέσματα είναι πιο εμφανη δευτερη με τριτη μερα .Δεν αποκλειω να εδρασε και καποιο από τα πρωτα (αν δεν εβλεπες μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη επιδεινωση , αλλα η καρινα που χειροτερευε δειχνει επιδεινωση ... ) αλλα σιγουρα βοηθησε και η δοξυκυκλινη . 


σε ποια μερα εισαι τωρα σε δοξυκυκλινη ; τα αλλα ποια μερα της αγωγης τους τα σταμάτησες;  ή δεν τα σταμάτησες; το πουλακι σε συμπεριφορά και καρινα πως είναι σε σχεση με την εναρξη της tabernil ; 


Με τον Ανδρεα εχουμε ηδη συννενοηθει τηλεφωνικα και αν δεν βρει vibramycin σιροπι (είναι το πρωτοτυπο φαρμακο δοξυκυκλινης σιγουρα εγκριτο για την περιεκτικοτητα του ) θα παρει αμεσα tabernil doxiciclina αφου και αυτό αναφερει καθαρα τα mg και δεν είναι φαρμακο με αγνωστη περιεκτικοτητα δραστικης ουσιας .Το πουλακι μεχρι πριν καμμια ωρα , ειχε νεα του , ότι το παλευει ακομα και ειχε διαστήματα που πηγαινε και ετρωγε .Μακαρι να τα καταφερει ! είναι μαχητης !

----------


## Nenkeren

Μακαρι,σημερα ειναι τριτη μερα δοξυκυκλινης,και τα αλλα τα συνεχιζω κανονικα,η καρινα δεν εχει γινει πολυ καλυτερα αλλα βλεπω βελτιωση στη διαθεση και οτι υποχωρει η κοκκινιλα.Δοξυκυκλινη εχω στο νερο με 2 παραπανω σταγονες απο τη δοσολογια την επισημη γιατι δεν ηξερα ποσο νερο πινει.Τωρα ειναι πιο δραστηριος δεν καθεται τοσο φουσκωμενο και τρωει με μεγαλυτερη ορεξη.

----------


## jk21

Να πανε όλα καλα Φιλιππε !

----------


## IscarioTis

Κανα νεο για την τσουπα εχουμε?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Είχε από χθες μια μικρή αλλά αισθητή βελτίωση στην εικόνα της, στην κινητικότητα και στο φαγητό της.
Έφαγε αυγό, σπασμένο καναβούρι και μείγμα κία-καμελίνα-fonio-bella di note.
H δοξυκυκλίνη "μπήκε για λίγο στον πάγο" μέχρι νεοτέρας.
Vibramicin δεν βρήκα σε 5 φαρμακεία, οπότε πήρα της tabernil. 
Η κοιλιά σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## adreas

μονο  σε   χαπι  το  εχουν  κοψει  πανω απο  2  χρονια  το  σιροπι  Vibramicin

----------


## jk21

Από το κινητο Ανδρεα που ειχα δει και σε πηρα τηλ ανησυχώντας για την κοιλια , εχω πιο καλη εικονα με pc

Δες 13 του μηνα  πως η κοιλια ηταν πιο μεσα και εξειχε η καρινα ενώ τωρα εχει ερθει μετωπο με την κοιλια (αν και φαινεται μονο στην αρχη της ) ενώ το συκωτι εχει εξαφανιστεί και η αναμενομενη μεν διογκωση στην κοιλια , δεν είναι τοσο εντονη οσο νομιζα βλέποντας φωτο στο κινητο .Αν δεν αλλαξει σε διαθεση , συνεχιζεις όπως εισαι τωρα . Την baytril την εχει σταματησει ετσι κι αλλιως (το λεω για τα μελη ) και η βελτιωση μπορει να ηρθε από αυτά τα δυο αρχικα (baytril , augmentin ) αλλα το πιθανοτερο από δυο άλλες ουσιες επισης που παιρνει (θα τα πουμε στην πορεια ) όταν ειδαμε αρχικα ότι στο τελος της 2ης μερας αν θυμαμαι καλα , υπηρχε σταθερη επιδεινωση και όχι εστω σταθεροποιηση του προβλήματος .Βεβαια αν δουμε περαιτέρω επιδεινωση στη διαθεση και περαιτέρω διογκωση στην κοιλια αυριο ή νωρίτερα , τοτε θα σταματήσεις augmentin και θα συνεχισεις με doxiciclina και τα αλλα .Το πουλακι οσο θα υπαρχει διογκωση , δεν εχει ξεφυγει ακομα

----------


## amastro

Σου είπα στο τηλέφωνο ότι θα έβαζα μια χθεσινή φωτο της κοιλιάς και μια σημερινή που να βλέπουμε και λίγο καρίνα.
Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά είχα να αλλάξω το εντοιχισμένο πλυντήριο πιάτων. Να βγάλω το παλιό και να βάλω το καινούργιο.
Έγινε στη κουζίνα η μάχη του Σκρα. Πριν λίγο τελείωσα. 

Το πουλάκι σήμερα το βραδάκι. Μπορεί να μην σας λέει πολλά, αλλά για μένα είναι μαγική εικόνα. 




Οι φωτογραφίες με σειρά. Προχθές, εχθές, σήμερα το πρωί και σήμερα το βραδάκι.

----------


## MacGyver

Αναστήθηκε!!! Λαζαρίνα Νο2  :Anim 19:

----------


## IscarioTis

Πωωω μιρακολο!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Aυτη επιτελους μου αρεσει !!! Μου αρεσει πολύ !!!! 


Επειδή εδώ ειμαστε για να χαιρομαστε με την χαρα του καθενος αλλα και για να μαθαινουν ολοι με την εμπειρια του καθενος , το πουλακι τα τελευταια δυο 24ωρα ( Ανδρεα δωσε πιο ακριβη στοιχεια  για το χρονικο διάστημα , γιατι ξερεις ότι το εχω λιγο χαμενο , είναι και ο ενθουσιασμος της στιγμης  :trash:   ) ξεκινησε γενταμυκινη (tabernil gentamicina ) αλλα και λιγο μετα από αυτή και μετρονιδαζολη (flagyl ) επειδή εβλεπα το πουλι να μην ανακαμπτει παρα τη χορηγηση ισως των δυο ισχυρότερων αντιβιώσεων (enrofloxacine από baytril και amoxicillin + clavulanic acid από augmentin ) και επρεπε να ρισκάρουμε με χρηση  γενταμυκινης (εχει την ιδιοτητα να χτυπα καλυτερα καποια αεροβια μικροβια όπως η ψευδομοναδα χωρις να εννοω ότι είναι κατι τετοιο αλλα ισως καποια από αυτά .. υπαρχουν και αλλα ) και με μετρονιδαζολη για την κατηγορια των αναερόβιων μικροβιων (ειναι αντιβιωση εξειδικευμενη σε αυτά ασχετα αν εχει και δραση εναντιον του παρασιτου της τριχομονάδας που δεν εχει σχεση στην περιπτωση μας ) και βασικα καποια δυνητικως αναεροβια που εχω στο μυαλο μου . Δεν ξερω τι από όλα εκανε δουλεια αλλα είμαι απολυτα αισιόδοξος πια ότι ειτε καποιο από αυτά ειτε συνεργατικα τα καταφερανε . Συνεχιζεις Ανδρεα ! Σταματας το augmentin στην 7η δικια του μερα και συνεχιζεις μεχρι να συμπληρωθουν 7 και για τα αλλα δυο και τοτε μαλλον αν κατι δεν αλλαξει , σταματάμε και παμε σε πολυβιταμινες με συμπλεγμα Β μεσα , φουλ ζωχο και τσουκνιδα και τις ευχες ολων !

----------


## Nenkeren

Ανδρεαααα αυτο που βλεπω στο κλουβακι ειναι ενα πουλακι που ανακαμπτει,ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια τελεια νεα!!!

----------


## amastro

Η σημερινή εικόνα είναι αμετάβλητη. Σταθερά καλή θα έλεγα.
Δεν είδα βελτίωση αλλά ούτε και επιδείνωση. 
Σημερινή κοιλιά.

----------


## ndlns

Μια χαρά! Μπράβο Αντρέα, πολύ το χάρηκα που σώθηκε το πουλάκι! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δες στο οριο κοιλιας θωρακα .Μεχρι χθες υπηρχε σχεδόν << μετωπο >> η κοιλια με το θωρακα , ισως και λιγο πιο διογκωμενη .Σημερα μπαινει προς τα μεσα  και νομιζω ελαχιστα είναι λιγοτερο τσιτωμενη η καρινα !

----------


## amastro

Ένα ακόμα σημάδι που μου φαίνεται ενθαρρυντικό, είναι ότι σήμερα κούρνιασε μακρυά από τη λάμπα.

----------


## stefos

Εμφανή βελτίωση!!! Δωστης τον χρόνο της....

----------


## dikai

Τα καλύτερα Αντρέα!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Η εικόνα του πουλιού είναι μέρα τη μέρα καλύτερη.
Σήμερα το απόγευμα κάναμε και διάλογο, με σφυρίγματα και ουρίτσες.
Έχω την εντύπωση πως ο κρόκος του αυγού έχει ακόμα την πρωτιά σε ποσότητα στη διατροφή της.
Χθεσινή και σημερινή κοιλιά.

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα εχω την εντυπωση ότι είναι λιγο πιο πρησμενη η κοιλια του απ τις 17 του μηνα 


Από την άλλη ισως μπερδευε και η φωτο τοτε , γιατι από χθες δεν δειχνει χειροτερη .Όμως δεν εχει καθαρισει ακομα (περιμενα καπως καλυτερη εικονα ) και δεν βαζει << λιπακι >> 

Συνεχιζεις τα φαρμακα και βαλε ultra levure στο νερο , αν δεν εχεις ηδη

----------


## amastro

Η εικόνα του πουλιού συνεχίζει να είναι καλή και 
η κοιλιά συνεχίζει να είναι πρησμένη.
Σήμερα την είδα με ολίγον λίπος.

Χθεσινή και σημερινή φωτογραφία.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις άλλες 2 μερες μονο (αν το δουμε μεθαύριο πρωι ισως σταματήσεις και νωρίτερα ) και δινεις συνεχως ultra levure  . Ενταξει παει !

----------


## amastro

Η ίδια καλή εικόνα και σήμερα.

----------


## jk21

Η ιδια εικονα μαλλον , αν και δειχνει λιγο πιο αναγλυφο το εντερο ... συνεχιζεις να συμπληρωσεις το 2ημερο και εχεις και ultra levure στο νερο

----------


## amastro

Σημερινή κοιλιά.

----------


## jk21

δωσε και αυριο φαρμακα και μετα μονο ultra levure .Aυριο το gentamicina αστο στη δοσολογια ποτιστρας (λεει πανω ) .Μην το πιανεις για να το δωσεις  .Απο δευτερα ξεκινας πολυβιταμινη με ultra levure και ευχομαι να μην υπαρξει επιδεινωση . Δειχνει ελαφρως καλυτερα αν και με προβληματιζει οτι το << αναγλυφο >> στην κοιλια δεν εξαφανιζεται .Ομως η εικονα ειναι βελτιωμενη και περαιτερω χρηση γενταμυκινης , φοβαμαι μην πειραξει τα νεφρα  (η γενταμυκινη εχει θεμα ... )

----------


## amastro

Μία, μιάμιση ημέρα χωρίς φάρμακα.

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα !! σταδιακη μειωση της διογκωσης και ειναι εμφανες απ το ζαρωμα στο δερμα (τοσες μερες τεντωμενο ... )


Συνεχισε πολυβιταμινες και ultra levure . Δωσε αν ειναι και πιο αραιη δοσολογια αλλα κρατα το μεχρι παρασκευη

----------


## amastro

Κλείνουμε 6 μέρες με πολυβιταμίνες και ultra levure.
Μήπως θέλει καμιά επανάληψη esb πριν δώσω κάτι για το συκώτι ;
Έχω σταγόνες αγκάθι και ταραξάκο της Nature's Answer.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχισε χωρις πολυβιταμινη το ultra levure μαζι με αγκαθι Μαριας και ταραξακο

Να το δουμε σε 2-3 μερες

----------


## amastro

Σήμερα το απόγευμα.

----------


## jk21

Καθολου επιδεινωση . Συνεχισε ultra levure και βοηθεια για το συκωτι

----------


## amastro

Το πουλάκι δυστυχώς "τουμπάρισε" ξανά.
Το βρήκα το απόγευμα να κοιμάται φουσκωμένο. Τώρα βρίσκεται στο "νοσοκομείο" κάτω από την κεραμική λάμπα.
Του έβαλα στο νερό almora και esb. Επίσης, του έδωσα στο στόμα augmentin (πριν λίγο) και gentamicina.

----------


## jk21

το << liked >> ειναι για την αγωγη , οχι για την εξελιξη ...

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα ! ειναι ερεθισμενα τα εντερα αλλα δεν εχει αδυνατισει ακομα

----------


## amastro

Η εικόνα της όμως δεν είναι καλή.
Λογικά θα δούμε αδυνάτισμα αύριο.
Το πρωί θα της βάλω αυγό (αν και έφαγε λίγη nesting eggfood) και σπασμένο καναβούρι 
που είχαν κάνει δουλειά την 1η φορά.

----------


## jk21

Με τη λαμπα ειναι φουλ φουσκωμενη ή εχει πια μικρη κινητικοτητα;

----------


## Titribit

ευχομαι να ειναι για τελευταια φορα  που θα χρησιμοποιηθει το θαυματουργο,κατα τα αλλα,νοσοκομειο

πραγματικα το πουλακι ηταν πολυ φουσκωμενο (για τα δικα μου απειρα ματια τουλαχιστον) οταν το ειδα

ταχεια αναρρωση και ανακαμψη να εχει

----------


## amastro

> Με τη λαμπα ειναι φουλ φουσκωμενη ή εχει πια μικρη κινητικοτητα;


Την είδα τώρα και κοιμόταν χωρίς να είναι εντελώς φουσκωμένη και δεν είχε το κεφάλι μέσα.
Στους 30 βαθμούς.

----------


## IscarioTis

πωωω τι γινεται...
εγω ανοιξα καλοριφερ,και την εχω απενταντι
Ολα θα πανε καλα Κ. Ανδρεα
εχω augmentin αμα θελετε να σας φερω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Έχω Δημήτρη, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dikai

Από πρόβλημα σε πρόβλημα πάμε όλοι Ανδρέα. Καλή δυναμη φίλε. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Αυτή τη φορά δεν τα κατάφερε. Έκανα μια τελευταία προσπάθεια το πρωί με τα φάρμακα, 
αλλά μετά από καμιά ώρα τελείωσε. 
Πριν λίγο πήγα το "νοσοκομείο" στον Iscariot, μπας και κάνει δουλειά με το δικό του θηλυκό.

----------


## kostas salonika

Κρίμα..δεν μας παίρνει όμως από κάτω ... :Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Πολυ κριμα...

ηταν πολυ ραγδαια η εξελιξη και δεν "ακουσε" σε κανενα φαρμακο αυτη τη φορα

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ...

----------


## Nenkeren

Αντρεα θα σου δωσω αν χρειαστεις θηλυκο απλα επειδη εχω κι εγω κατι περιεργα φουσκωματα κατσε να περασει η βδομαδα αυτη

----------


## MacGyver

Κρίμα το πουλάκι βρε Αντρέα... εύχομαι να ήταν η τελευταία απώλεια

----------


## wild15

Κρίμα. . .

----------


## ndlns

Λυπάμαι... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Λυπάμαι φίλε.

----------


## Flifliki

Πολυ κριμα... λυπαμαι πολυ..

----------


## dikai

Τι να πεις.... 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

έλα να σου δώσω και 2 αρσενικά για τις καναρες σου.

----------

